# Eyelash Viper and Bothriechis keepers.



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Looking for people who keep Eyelash vipers or similar _Bothriechis_ species for a bit of a chat about them. I decided a long time ago that if I ever got any hots these are the way forward. 

Not going to get hots for some time, but I'm reading a lot on these species at the moment and so would like to talk to some keepers to supplement my research.

Cheers.


----------



## 50%man50%biscuit (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi I kept a few for about 5 years and bred then successfully.

Drop me a PM anytime

GB


----------



## MolestedChimp (Sep 19, 2008)

Gaboon said:


> Looking for people who keep Eyelash vipers or similar _Bothriechis_ species for a bit of a chat about them. I decided a long time ago that if I ever got any hots these are the way forward.
> 
> Not going to get hots for some time, but I'm reading a lot on these species at the moment and so would like to talk to some keepers to supplement my research.
> 
> Cheers.


 
These are my favourite also but i just don't know how to get started with hots or get any expirence to apply for a DWA


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

A thread like this is crying out for inspirational eyecandy!!!


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

They really are a stunning species! Are they your own Saedcantas?


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

These are my favourite venemous.. eyelash vipers.. absolutely beyond stunning, thanks for sharing


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Gaboon said:


> They really are a stunning species! Are they your own Saedcantas?


Nope, they are an assortment of specimens all kept at Durrell Wildlife Conservation Trust. Two of the pics are of adult specimens currently on exhibit and the third is one of the juveniles born here in August 2006.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Saedcantas said:


> Nope, they are an assortment of specimens all kept at Durrell Wildlife and Conservation Trust. Two of the pics are of adult specimens currently on exhibit and the third is one of the juveniles born here in August 2006.


 
you are a lucky lady in your line of work Lotte, i wish I had thought a little more when i chose my Uni course.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Saedcantas said:


> Nope, they are an assortment of specimens all kept at Durrell Wildlife Conservation Trust. Two of the pics are of adult specimens currently on exhibit and the third is one of the juveniles born here in August 2006.


You work there then!? 

Very nice :2thumb:.

Thanks for posting the snaps.

Edit; Just looked at your profile, good to know someone else likes a bit of psy trance! Shpongles 4th album is going to be awesome. You going to see them?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Saedcantas said:


> Nope, they are an assortment of specimens all kept at Durrell Wildlife Conservation Trust. Two of the pics are of adult specimens currently on exhibit and the third is one of the juveniles born here in August 2006.


Thought I'd seen these ones before I think I saw images which *Al* took when he worked there!


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

slippery42 said:


> Thought I'd seen these ones before I think I saw images which *Al* took when he worked there!


Yup Graeme, you've seen two of them a fair few times over on CB posted by Al, but the adult with the red patternation I think hasn't made it's debut till now.

I'm suprised he didn't post them up here before I did 

Lotte***


----------

